# looking for some fishing partners



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am 45 love to fish disable vet willing to be a crew member on a boat or looking to put some on a boat I do have a 20ft boat and a 36ft fountain a friend has would love to regularly take out text me 361 673 2078:whiteshee


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Mtek said:


> PM sent.


you must of fished with quite a few 2coolers uh


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

Spinner68 said:


> I am 45 love to fish disable vet willing to be a crew member on a boat or looking to put some on a boat I do have a 20ft boat and a 36ft fountain a friend has would love to regularly take out text me 361 673 2078:whiteshee


To everyone that I have spoken with we are watching the weather to see what it does to see if we can still go out on Monday or Tuesday and the Fountain is 38ft not 36ft if you have any question text me or call thank you Steve


----------

